# Datsun C110 Skyline available



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all

preliminary offer here. We have been offered are very nice 1974 Nissan Skyline C110 Saloon. 

Now with the amount of pm's we receive regarding these cars I cant imagine this one being available for too long. 

Its nice and standard at the moment, we can obviously carry out anywork you require/desire such as engine, suspension, bodywork etc.

The coachwork is white and it sits on oem wheels, it had had restorative work already carried out to the body work so no drama's there. Currently the engine is a 2.4 L series 6 cyl with factroy carb and autobox.

Interior is totally factory and in excellent condition.


Serious enquiries only please. Estimated price on arrival £6000!!!!! If you think we are too cheap then make it £9000 LOL!!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What's it look like? Pic?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pictures Dave.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

I am very interested in this and have the cash - please e-mail me some pics at [email protected]


----------

